# Been Gone Awhile - BACK & looking at ANOTHER P226



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy cow...I HAVE been gone awhile! THe site has a WHOLE NEW LOOK.:smt023 - I Like!

Been close to 5 months since I last logged in. Been super busy the last bit w/my kid's HS grad, setting up a home office for the wife, dog training, ATV road trips and other family type stuff, so shooting and guns in general kinda fell _"out-of-favor"_ for a while.:smt083

That being said, it looks like the "_SIGNESS_" finally caught up with me AGAIN.... and I'm looking *REAL HARD* at adding another P226!

It's pretty much the standard _"blue_" w/rail in .40cal w/the .357SIG barrel included. 2 mags and if it's got 300 combined rounds thru it...I'd be surprised. Hardly a mark on it considering it's an LEO trade. It's got standard dash/dot sites and comes w/an additional short trigger that I'll install. _(luv it on my 226SCT)_

$500 bucks.

Now I totally LUV my 226SCT in 9mm, and admittedly I don't shoot .40/.357.....yet. I feel it's a good deal at that price, and was just fish'n to see if this was indeed a _"good deal_" and any thoughts on the SIG 226 in those 2 cal.

thanks
:watching:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome back!

I would say go for it if it's not too beat up. With both barrels it sounds like a good deal to me.

Let us know if you get it.


----------



## 230kvdr (Jul 25, 2010)

*Sig 226*

I think it a smart buy and a smokin deal if it's in good shape. In the process of buying the same new.
P226R-40-BTFO for around $940.00. The extra barrel's alone are $158.00. BBL-226-357. Good luck!:smt1099


----------

